# La elegancia de una Lima desaturada (de gente y colores) - mis fotos -



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lima sin color, Lima sin gente (salvo en una escepcion)... En el dia mas gris y oscuro de mi vida decidi pasear por el centro para relajarme... (y hacer un trabajo de urbanismo ¬¬), en fin, haber que tal quedaron las fotos:

Empezamos con la Plaza Mayor:

- Pasaje Olaya y alrededores:





































- Esta hermosa dama limeña me hizo pensar en ser hetero jaja:










- La Plaza: Palacio de Pizarro o de Gobierno:










- Club de la Unión y Palacio Municipal:










- La siempre imponente Basilica Catedral Metropolitana de Lima y primada del Perú y Palacio Arzobispal:










Vistas de la Catedral:

- Inedita vista de su portada lateral, casi una elevación:










- Vista Lateral:










- Vista Lateral-posterior:










- Vista Posterior, con sus dos hermosas portadas coloniales y su elegante cupula:










- Portada Posterior: Una es la de Sta Apolonia y la otra no sé (en foto):










- Portada Posterior: Detalles que demuestran su galante belleza:










- Ancestral balcon con celosias en la sacristia de la catedral, uno de los mas antiguos de Lima, ya que esta zona no fue demolida luego del terremoto del s. XVIII.










Basilica de San Francisco y alrededores:

- Hermosa casona apunto de ser restaurada, todo el radio de la Basilica de San Francisco esta siendo restaurado de manera rapida, tambien estan creando un centro artesanal en un antiguo, pero hermoso, deposito.










- Casona de las 13 puertas, un ancestral edificio limeño finalizando su restauración:










- Portico del convento de San Francisco:










- Portico Principal de la Basilica:










- Portico Lateral:










- Portico Lateral-posterior:










- Hermosa portada colonial del Tribunal Constitucional del Perú:










Antiguo Banco Lima-Londres:

- Vista parcial:










- Acercamiento:










- Columnata al detalle:










- Detalles varios:



















- C.C. de la Escuela de Bellas Artes a su costado (detalle):










El Comercio: Uno de los edificios neoclasicos mas hermosos de Lima, compite con el Lima-Londres:

- Vista Lateral, luce deliciosamente lugubre:










- Cupula (derecha):










- Cupula (izquierda):










- Cupula (detalle):










- Detalles:



















- Junto a edificio Art-decó:










BCR y Banco de Credito:

- Juntos pero no revueltos:










- Banco de credito (ex-Banco Italiano):










- Banco Central de Reserva (BCR):



















Camino a San Pedro: Palacio Torre Talge y al rededores:

Hermosa hilera de balcones:










Palacio Torre Tagle:

- Vista total, parte superior:










- Vista Lateral:










- Los balcones mas hermosos de America (opinion personal):










- Restaurante L'eau vive, con sus interesantes balcones, frente al Palacio:










- Casa de Goyeneche:










Iglesia de San Pedro y Al rededores (por fuera es austera, por dentro una joya colonial, en verano se viene un thread de ella):

- Edificio a su costado:










- Defensoria del Pueblo, frente a la iglesia:



















- Iglesia de San Pedro:










En fin, espero les haya gustado este pequeño paseo por la zona oeste del damero de Pizarro.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

espectacular!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow.. de verdad es el mejor thread sobre el centro q he visto en este año. Las fotos estan espectaculares, me gusta eso de los detalles de cada edificio.

Imanol, mis felicitaciones x tan buen thread :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas tus fotos!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonitas las fotos Imanol , te pasaste.
O epero porque un dia tan "gris y oscuro"?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

xeere thread.

las farolas del jrón Olaya, son nuevas, verdad?


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Estan desde la epoca de Andrade .


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

hermosas fotos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

**** q bakàn tu thread!!!! Lima q hermosa eres!!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos! muy buen thread, lima sin colores se ve muy bonita, hasta elegante.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente tu thread, tus fotos son de una gran calidad, impresionante!


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Excelentes fotos...*

*Realmente eres el Courret del Tercer Milenio...preciosas las fotos !!!!*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Jeje, gracias por ello, pero no creo que llegue a su nivel artistico.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Mis felicitaciones, Imanolsoliman, eres un fotografo excelente y sabes darte cuenta muy bien de los detalles que valen la pena. Preciosa esta la trenza, habria q pasarla a la general de Ciudades Latinoamericanas. Espero que Vane o alguién que lo sepa hacer lo haga.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Mis felicitaciones, Imanolsoliman, eres un fotografo excelente y sabes darte cuenta muy bien de los detalles que valen la pena. Preciosa esta la trenza, habria q pasarla a la general de Ciudades Latinoamericanas. Espero que Vane o alguién que lo sepa hacer lo haga.


Ya está en el foro de ciudades latinoamericanas


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Las fotos estan estupendas. Me fascina como los edificios de esa zona tienen tanto detalle, es como ver obras de arte en un museo.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

wow que tales fotos muy buenas felicitaciones..... sigue tomando fotos de nuestra bella ciudad....


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

Buen Trabajo, Felicitaciones Imanol.
Hermosas las fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Magnífico thread, buenísimas fotos, muy bonitas, me encantaron las diferentes vistas de la catedral.


----------

